# Neko Case - Free MP3 Concert Download!!!!!



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 14, 2007)

I LOVE Neko Case and I just found where you can legally download one of her concerts for free in mp3 format, so you can listen to it in your car or mp3 player.
She and Leonard Cohen are most amazing singers alive.
The concert is one hour and thirty minutes and is all audio.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=5325695


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 14, 2007)

BTW, the description says there is some adult language, and I haven't listened to the whole thing yet, so listener beware.
I hope it's not too bad.  I would hate to have to boycott my favorite singer.

AoG


----------

